# if I mate a white print tipper with a soild yellow tipplet



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

hi don't know much about the genetics ..but I was wondering if I mate a white print tipplet to a yellow print what would I get... thks for any help. Where can I learn more about the genetics ... something easy-to-use or learn about genetics...


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Derek, Which colour is the cock bird?

----------
Gordon


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

Cock is white.... thks if I can help


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

Cock is white.... thks if u can help


----------

